# GTX 1080 + R7 1700 stuttering over a month day yes day no, help tried everything



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello guys, I don't really know what more to do, I have stuttering in games with my new build MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X and Ryzen 7 1700. Basically half a day have stuttering and another half day I don't have stuttering, it doesn't makes sense. If a day I don't have stuttering, next day I wake up & turn on PC for gaming and ofc I have stuttering. Also on some games have more than others, i.e BDO is the worst with when I have stuttering is unbareable but on Overwatch is barely noticeable and on Robocraft noticeable only 0.1 secs each tons of time when I have stuttering. 
It doesn't matter the intensive graphics, even if you're looking at a wall or sky or only walking, If I have stuttering it will drop. 
I've tried almost everything you can find on the Internet;

- Ryzen power balance plan 
- high performance plan 
- old nvidia drivers, ddu 
- reinstalling Windows, 2 times, one as uefi 
- csm disabled 
- old bios, new bios
- antivirus, no antivirus 
- every ram speed from 2133 to 3466 MHz and latency, bankgroup swap and gear down, also power down (disabled and enabled) 
- hci memtest, windows mem test(no problem both)
- latencymoon (said no problems)   
- c6 disabled, cool & quiet disabled, Overclock 
- bought new psu 
- sleeved cables and psu cables 
- high performance on nvidia control panel 
- temps ok, max was 73º and gpu fans werent even at 70% 

Here its a screnshot of msi afterburner while playing: http://i.imgur.com/LrRhCA8.png 
Also I recorded some videos: 







 and: 







 (0:24)   
Seriously I was playing this game fine on my old rig i5-760 and r9 280x. 

Also uploaded the file if you also wants to see it with the program: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7N4Y_AiJ5d5aGhXYTV4ck5DNFE 
Also looking at MSI afterburner, when I have stuttering, GPU Load goes to 99% on that instant, voltage limit 0(instead of 1) and no load limit 1


Specs:

- Ryzen 7 1700
- MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
- PSU EVGA G3 650W
- Motherboard ASRock X370 Killer SLI
- RAM Galax HOF 3600 16 GB

Here better screenshot of afterburner: http://i.imgur.com/UG0aveC.png


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 26, 2017)

Have you considered it could just be the game itself


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2017)

crap game is crap
google says kill Coherent_UI.exe via taskmanger 
or move or rename it 
beyond that try playing with the cpu affinity


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> crap game is crap
> google says kill Coherent_UI.exe via taskmanger
> or move or rename it
> beyond that try playing with the cpu affinity


Yeah also tried that, and even disabling smt, also tried everything about the game, full screen windos optimization, killing the coherent ui, but it isn't only this game, it just the stuttering on this game is unbearable and other games stuttering is just slighly like League of Legends and Robocraft, i.e I don't have stuttering in bdo, when playing robocraft is smooth but if I notice stuttering in Robocraft, I go to Black Desert and have hard stuttering


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 26, 2017)

- What resolution do you play on?
- Are you running background applications?
- How is your RAM set up - XMP, timings
- Have you had stutter besides this game? Out of game, while browsing web, etc.

And go monitor CPU Load while stutter happens too (Afterburner can do this)


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2017)

then the only thing left would be the hard drive
i am not sure what you want us to tell you the games you play are not threaded for more then 4 so expect the odd issue to come up

if you don't have a ssd stop windows defender via gp


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> then the only thing left would be the hard drive
> i am not sure what you want us to tell you the games you play are not threaded for more then 4 so expect the odd issue to come up
> 
> if you don't have a ssd stop windows defender via gp


Yeah I play it on the ssd, but also tried it on the HDD and same stuttering, and I've played this game on my old righ i5-760 without stuttering which is much much inferior on single thread, and my friend plays it fine as well on his r5 1600 and a gtx 960. If you look at the msi afterburner when I have sttuttering, the GPU Load goes to 99% like wtf? even if ur looking at a wall... it doesn't have to be intensive resource


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah I play it on the ssd, but also tried it on the HDD and same stuttering, and I've played this game on my old righ i5-760 without stuttering which is much much inferior on single thread, and my friend plays it fine as well on his r5 1600 and a gtx 960. If you look at the msi afterburner when I have sttuttering, the GPU Load goes to 99% like wtf? even if ur looking at a wall... it doesn't have to be intensive resource


its probly the game there are tons and tons of complaints about it on google
overwatch being entirely cpu bound is unrelated

you can try fiddling with some of the nvidia control panel options but i am going to file this under badly written game not playing nice on new hardware


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> - What resolution do you play on?
> - Are you running background applications?
> - How is your RAM set up - XMP, timings
> - Have you had stutter besides this game? Out of game, while browsing web, etc.
> ...


- 1920x1080
- Only steam and chrome
- Tried both xmp and manual oc, latencys from 14 to 19
- No stuttering only in game



OneMoar said:


> its probly the game there are tons and tons of complaints about it on google
> overwatch being entirely cpu bound is unrelated
> 
> you can try fiddling with some of the nvidia control panel options but i am going to file this under badly written game not playing nice on new hardware


Yeah tried those settings in videos and posts but theres tons of people playing this game with the gtx 1080 withoth problem, its just annoying unplayable im thinking on rma the card :/


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2017)

there is nothing wrong with your hardware
broken game is broken


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 26, 2017)

I never had stuttering issues with BDO and Ive played on both a GTX980/2500K and GTX1080/6600K combos.

Something seems off.


----------



## Totally (Jul 26, 2017)

The only time I've had a stuttering issue I was convinced it was the graphics card. When all was said and done it was the hdd that was the root of the problem and everything was fine. So just asking are you sure the problem lies the CPU/GPU?


----------



## basco (Jul 26, 2017)

reloj del nucleo means core clock? and that is at 1107mhz??
are you sure this is under load?

and did ya try some ingame settings just to know its not the game itself like turning down the grass from ultra to high or others

ok forget it. after google search you are not alone.
its the game


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2017)

the only time i get stuttering actually lag ... not really stuttering in BDO is when i get in a crowded area and i mean heavily crowded... thought logical since it's an online game and more CPU dependent than GPU dependent (and my CPU would be the weak link in that case, tho i play all on ultra without any hitches with my actual configuration )
otherwise: smooth as butter
and i have it installed on a 7K2 HDD errata: sshd 5k4 (but not the STEAM version tho)



basco said:


> ok forget it. after google search you are not alone.
> its the game


nah .... it's probably the user the issue, not the game or the hardware ... (not talking about the OP nonetheless .... but i've found one user with literally the same configuration as i have... if mine works perfectly and his does not .... the issue is elsewhere )


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 26, 2017)

These Japanese/Korean/whatever MOS run like crap most of the time.

The only way to know for sure if there is stuttering is to check the frametime graph , the file you posted has everything else but that.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2017)

I was getting issue's with lag over time due to windows fast startup.  What seemed to be happening is that the OS was never getting rebooted it was always sleep hibernation and was only restarting 100% every 40 ish times unless there was a update so i turne dthe shit off though the power options

To find the option go to the power options and click were it says Choose what the power button does and a section at the top saying Change settings that are currently unavailable.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 26, 2017)

couple other windows tweaks: 
System > Advanced System settings > Advanced tab > Performance > visual effects > adjust for best performance.
set paging file to system managed size, preferably on one drive and SSD. (uncheck > Auto manage paging file size for all drives)

There was one setting, I forget now, that windows would change the taskbar/titlebar colors every so often that would cause me to loose focus when I was renaming files, something stupid from that lame windows aero feature. That setting turned out to cause stutter in some games, but that was early last year.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 26, 2017)

Any sync on? Vsync? Is it a Gsync monitor? Then try using that and disabling Vsync and enable FPS cap via MSI AB. (just keep the FPS a bit lower than the max refresh rate of monitor.)


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Totally said:


> The only time I've had a stuttering issue I was convinced it was the graphics card. When all was said and done it was the hdd that was the root of the problem and everything was fine. So just asking are you sure the problem lies the CPU/GPU?


Well I play on the SSD, but also tried moving the game to the HDD and was the same stuttering


Vya Domus said:


> These Japanese/Korean/whatever MOS run like crap most of the time.
> 
> The only way to know for sure if there is stuttering is to check the frametime graph , the file you posted has everything else but that.


Yeah Ik this game is optimized like crap, but I never had stuttering problem with it even with my old i5-760/r9 280x I played at 30 fps withouth any problem.


Nabarun said:


> Any sync on? Vsync? Is it a Gsync monitor? Then try using that and disabling Vsync and enable FPS cap via MSI AB. (just keep the FPS a bit lower than the max refresh rate of monitor.)


Vsync is enabled by default with borderless game, but tried full screen without vsync(disabled with nvidia control panel) and its the same stuttering, I got a freesync monitor with freesync disabled(tried both enabled and disabled and same stuttering, but higher refresh rate with freesync tho)


DeathtoGnomes said:


> couple other windows tweaks:
> System > Advanced System settings > Advanced tab > Performance > visual effects > adjust for best performance.
> set paging file to system managed size, preferably on one drive and SSD. (uncheck > Auto manage paging file size for all drives)
> 
> There was one setting, I forget now, that windows would change the taskbar/titlebar colors every so often that would cause me to loose focus when I was renaming files, something stupid from that lame windows aero feature. That setting turned out to cause stutter in some games, but that was early last year.


With auto manage it was already enabled on the ssd, but unchecked it anyways, also im trying disabling those windows effects but Im not having stuttering today, lets see for how much hours... 


AsRock said:


> I was getting issue's with lag over time due to windows fast startup.  What seemed to be happening is that the OS was never getting rebooted it was always sleep hibernation and was only restarting 100% every 40 ish times unless there was a update so i turne dthe shit off though the power options
> 
> To find the option go to the power options and click were it says Choose what the power button does and a section at the top saying Change settings that are currently unavailable.


Hey that maybe, trying disabling fast boot for now


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Vsync is enabled by default with borderless game, but tried full screen without vsync(disabled with nvidia control panel) and its the same stuttering, I got a freesync monitor with freesync disabled(tried both enabled and disabled and same stuttering, but higher refresh rate with freesync tho)



Your GPU is not meant to be used with a Freesync monitor. Nvidia has gsync for that. To use Freesync you need a compatible AMD GPU. And don't fiddle with nvidia control panel settings. Just choose "Application dependent" or something there, and disable Vsync in the games. And run the games in fullscreen - not windowed. I think it's the monitor which tries to control the GPU's fps for syncing and causing those stutters etc. Try a g-sync or non-sync monitor, or get an AMD GPU.


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Your GPU is not meant to be used with a Freesync monitor. Nvidia has gsync for that. To use Freesync you need a compatible AMD GPU. And don't fiddle with nvidia control panel settings. Just choose "Application dependent" or something there, and disable Vsync in the games. And run the games in fullscreen - not windowed. I think it's the monitor which tries to control the GPU's fps for syncing and causing those stutters etc. Try a g-sync or non-sync monitor, or get an AMD GPU.


I already tried disabling freesync and its the same. You can't disable vsync on this game unless you do so on nvidia panel, and for it to works the setting you need to set the game full screen, but even so I have the same stuttering with fullscreen, and my friends plays the game fine with the same monitor as me, same RAM as me but a gtx 960, msi tomahawk mobo and r5 1600 instead



Vya Domus said:


> These Japanese/Korean/whatever MOS run like crap most of the time.
> 
> The only way to know for sure if there is stuttering is to check the frametime graph , the file you posted has everything else but that.


Here its a screenshot of overwatch while playing on yellow markers, its the only game I have smooth game: http://i.imgur.com/4PhVYtD.png

EDIT:

Okay so I tried the 10 hours test of battlefield 1 and I also have stuttering there... here its frametime as well: http://i.imgur.com/F5Md2nL.png


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 26, 2017)

I think it's an user error now

Trying setting everything in Nvidia panel to default and use only in game settings

Set clocks default as well to rule out unstable stystem


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Here its a screenshot of overwatch while playing on yellow markers, its the only game I have smooth game: http://i.imgur.com/4PhVYtD.png
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay so I tried the 10 hours test of battlefield 1 and I also have stuttering there... here its frametime as well: http://i.imgur.com/F5Md2nL.png



The Overwatch one looks perfectly fine. The BF one however does show a lot of spikes  , whats more strange is that I see it dips well below 70 at times , with a 1080 that shouldn't be the case. Do keep in mind that if you run V-sync on and the game fails to run at the target frame rate , ( in your case 70 it seems ) the game *will stutter like hell* no matter what you do.

Too me it looks like normal frame pacing issues when the games runs below the target V-sync refresh rate.

What happens if you disable V-sync , can you post a frametime graph in that situation with BF?

I see you also sometimes run in borderless mode , if so that will always introduce stutter no matter what fps.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 26, 2017)

Some certainties, so you can stop looking there:

- GPU is fine
- CPU is fine
- Most likely software related
- If hardware related, this looks an awful lot like disk access hangs. It may be worth double checking and even replacing SATA cables. They can break.
- When you start looking for the issue again, like @Durvelle27 says, put everything to stock in NVCP, Afterburner and also in-game.


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> The Overwatch one looks perfectly fine. The BF one however does show a lot of spikes  , whats more strange is that I see it dips well below 70 at times , with a 1080 that shouldn't be the case. Do keep in mind that if you run V-sync on and the game fails to run at the target frame rate , ( in your case 70 it seems ) the game *will stutter like hell* no matter what you do.
> 
> Too me it looks like normal frame pacing issues when the games runs below the target V-sync refresh rate.
> 
> ...


Okay so I discovered this. No that wasnt vsync it was disabled and I was having low fps and stuttering, also my screen was like with some contrast glitch? Then I turned off my computer and turned it on, set the game to windowed screen and game ran fine with high fps again 140, then I set full screen game and again I got my whole pc with that contrast glitch and low fps again 70-80 and horrible stuttering


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Okay so I discovered this. No that wasnt vsync it was disabled and I was having low fps and stuttering, also my screen was like with some contrast glitch? Then I turned off my computer and turned it on, set the game to windowed screen and game ran fine with high fps again 140, then I set full screen game and again I got my whole pc with that contrast glitch and low fps again 70-80 and horrible stuttering



Sounds like some weird driver glitch then , I did run into similar problems in the past. For instance with Crysis 3 I tried all sorts of things and sometimes it would run fine , other times there would be a stutter fest , system restarts would sometimes fix it. 

Something that I don't really understand is how did you enable freesync if you use an Nvidia card ?


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Sounds like some weird driver glitch then , I did run into similar problems in the past. For instance with Crysis 3 I tried all sorts of things and sometimes it would run fine , other times there would be a stutter fest , system restarts would sometimes fix it.
> 
> Something that I don't really understand is how did you enable freesync if you use an Nvidia card ?


Well me too, most of the time restarting fixed my stuttering, althought not always always. It isn't that I get freesync with nvidia card, its that on the monitor settings I can enable or disable "freesync engine" and if I enable it I can set up to 72 hz on Windows, but withouth freesync, if I disable it on the monitor its just 60 hz

EDIT:
Heck I changed the HDMI cable(which was new, it came with the monitor!) and looks like I don't have that glitch black contrast while changing full & window setting, weird thing when the cable was brand new


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Well me too, most of the time restarting fixed my stuttering, althought not always always. It isn't that I get freesync with nvidia card, its that on the monitor settings I can enable or disable "freesync engine" and if I enable it I can set up to 72 hz on Windows, but withouth freesync, if I disable it on the monitor its just 60 hz
> 
> EDIT:
> Heck I changed the HDMI cable(which was new, it came with the monitor!) and looks like I don't have that glitch black contrast while changing full & window setting, weird thing when the cable was brand new



And if you run it at just 60hz do you still get these issues ?


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> And if you run it at just 60hz do you still get these issues ?


Yup, im testing now with another HDMI cable


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yup, im testing now with another HDMI cable



Or try a DP cable.


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Or try a DP cable.


Well my GPU only have hdmi and dvi, idk if buy both hdmi or both dvi or hdmi to dvi cable


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Well my GPU only have hdmi and dvi



GTX1080 _without_ DisplayPort


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> GTX1080 _without_ DisplayPort


Yeah MSI Gaming X 1080, also have LOTS of coil whine, like the fan...


----------



## Iciclebear (Jul 26, 2017)

If you are running windows 10, make sure you've disabled the built in Xbox Game DVR, as it has some issues with monitors and refresh rates over a certain amount.  It used to lock refresh rates at 60hz but that part has been fixed.  Recently I was running 2 monitors (144hz main and 60hz secondary) and I was getting crazy chopping very similar to what you were displaying on my gtx 1080 4790k rig.  I actually had it a bit worse where it would pause for a few seconds when switching between the 3d application and the desktop, but the app itself was chopping like that.  App in question is Guild wars 2, which has an old engine that uses some in process web browsers for things (auction house, real money shop) which was causing issues.  The issue really came to light when I tried to run a twitch stream in a browser in addition to the game, they would both lock and be completely unusable.  Disabling gpu acceleration in chrome helped a little... but after some additional info I came across a forum talking about problems with high refresh rate monitors and the Xbox game dvr.

Go ahead and turn it off in the xbox app (you might need to look up how to do it) and then give it a try.

Let me know if it helped.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 26, 2017)

Iciclebear said:


> If you are running windows 10, make sure you've disabled the built in Xbox Game DVR, as it has some issues with monitors and refresh rates over a certain amount.  It used to lock refresh rates at 60hz but that part has been fixed.  Recently I was running 2 monitors (144hz main and 60hz secondary) and I was getting crazy chopping very similar to what you were displaying on my gtx 1080 4790k rig.  I actually had it a bit worse where it would pause for a few seconds when switching between the 3d application and the desktop, but the app itself was chopping like that.  App in question is Guild wars 2, which has an old engine that uses some in process web browsers for things (auction house, real money shop) which was causing issues.  The issue really came to light when I tried to run a twitch stream in a browser in addition to the game, they would both lock and be completely unusable.  Disabling gpu acceleration in chrome helped a little... but after some additional info I came across a forum talking about problems with high refresh rate monitors and the Xbox game dvr.
> 
> Go ahead and turn it off in the xbox app (you might need to look up how to do it) and then give it a try.
> 
> Let me know if it helped.



That is interesting. I do not have any stuttering issues but I never heard of this xbox app. I'm going to look into this when I get home.

/edit it is a thing...I'll be damned I had no idea this was installed.


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Iciclebear said:


> If you are running windows 10, make sure you've disabled the built in Xbox Game DVR, as it has some issues with monitors and refresh rates over a certain amount.  It used to lock refresh rates at 60hz but that part has been fixed.  Recently I was running 2 monitors (144hz main and 60hz secondary) and I was getting crazy chopping very similar to what you were displaying on my gtx 1080 4790k rig.  I actually had it a bit worse where it would pause for a few seconds when switching between the 3d application and the desktop, but the app itself was chopping like that.  App in question is Guild wars 2, which has an old engine that uses some in process web browsers for things (auction house, real money shop) which was causing issues.  The issue really came to light when I tried to run a twitch stream in a browser in addition to the game, they would both lock and be completely unusable.  Disabling gpu acceleration in chrome helped a little... but after some additional info I came across a forum talking about problems with high refresh rate monitors and the Xbox game dvr.
> 
> Go ahead and turn it off in the xbox app (you might need to look up how to do it) and then give it a try.
> 
> Let me know if it helped.


Yeah I disabled it both windows gaming mode and xbox dvr


----------



## Iciclebear (Jul 26, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah I disabled it both windows gaming mode and xbox dvr



Sorry that's all I got then.  If you still have the old GPU you could clean the geforce drivers off and try the AMD ones.  If I was hooked on a single game and it was behaving badly I'd probably be in reinstall mode about now, especially if the machine is only a few months old.  If you know anyone else who could lend you a card could test that way as well.



Trender said:


> Well my GPU only have hdmi and dvi, idk if buy both hdmi or both dvi or hdmi to dvi cable





Trender said:


> Yeah MSI Gaming X 1080, also have LOTS of coil whine, like the fan...



The picture on newegg of that model shows 1 dvr, 1 hdmi, and 3 display port hookups.


----------



## The Lighthouse (Jul 26, 2017)

Did you try replace SATA cables for your SSD and HDD?


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

The Lighthouse said:


> Did you try replace SATA cables for your SSD and HDD?


Ill try that, Im using brand new sata cables tho...


Iciclebear said:


> Sorry that's all I got then.  If you still have the old GPU you could clean the geforce drivers off and try the AMD ones.  If I was hooked on a single game and it was behaving badly I'd probably be in reinstall mode about now, especially if the machine is only a few months old.  If you know anyone else who could lend you a card could test that way as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right thought all of them were hdmi huh then Ill buy a displayport hdmi then


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 26, 2017)

HDMI @ >60 Hz? You sure? Check the monitor specs. And for the fvcking love of Lucifer fill out your whole system specs.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2017)

are you using windows preview builds?  I just had massive issues with one and had to roll back becuase of mysterious performance drops usually late in the day.


----------



## Trender (Jul 26, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> HDMI @ >60 Hz? You sure? Check the monitor specs. And for the fvcking love of Lucifer fill out your whole system specs.


Yeah, 72 Hz,
Samsung LC24F390FHU


phanbuey said:


> are you using windows preview builds?  I just had massive issues with one and had to roll back becuase of mysterious performance drops usually late in the day.


Nope im using windows 10 pro normal

---
Saw this guy which have almost same problem as me wtf and I also tried everything he said and didn't worked: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/frame-time-spikes-on-gtx-1080-a-1181953.html
He finally said that he solved it by uninstalling curse voice(its called twitch chat now), but I don't have it installed and had 2 fresh windows installs


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2017)

Ideas:
- Is anyone using your network during the drops?
- Is anything hammering the disk in the background?
- Is it always at the same time or random?  Always when the boot is fresh or after sleep etc.?

- Have you tried to enable prerendered frames in the nvidia control panel? - try 1 or 2 at first to see if it alleviates (fixed my witcher 3 stuttering big time) - also set your texture preferences to 'Performance' - that may work.


----------



## The Lighthouse (Jul 27, 2017)

Trender said:


> Ill try that, Im using brand new sata cables tho...



Faulty cables are far more common than people would thought. Especially Ethernet cables. I usually throw away ones with packages and buy reliable ones from makers such as Blue Jeans Cable.

Other than that, I cannot help but think something is wrong with your graphic card otherwise. Do you have any spare card to test?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 27, 2017)

Trender said:


> With auto manage it was already enabled on the ssd, but unchecked it anyways, also im trying disabling those windows effects but Im not having stuttering today, lets see for how much hours...


without filling out your system specs i dont know if you have multiple drives or not. So take care with these settings, make sure your paging file is only on one drive (if you have more than one). For all I know you are just checking off settings and not knowing what was changed.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 27, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah, 72 Hz,
> Samsung LC24F390FHU



Nope. 60Hz maximum.


----------



## Trender (Jul 27, 2017)

Nabarun said:


> Nope. 60Hz maximum.


Look, I didn't expected it either: 
Freesync off: http://i.imgur.com/DuSWxxI.png
Freesync on: http://i.imgur.com/x5K1dLN.png



phanbuey said:


> Ideas:
> - Is anyone using your network during the drops?
> - Is anything hammering the disk in the background?
> - Is it always at the same time or random?  Always when the boot is fresh or after sleep etc.?
> ...


Here its some screenshot with 1 and 4:

1 prerender: http://i.imgur.com/FxOuqje.jpg
4 prerender: http://i.imgur.com/kl2XrMt.jpg

Even tho I still have frame time spikes on this game which really is optimized like crap, I don't really have stuttering anymore since I changed the cable, but my stuttering is random, sometimes I don't have it halfday and other times I have it in the evening and restarting help. But since I changed the HDMI cable looks like it removed the stuttering, the test is tomorrow tho, most of the time when I didn't had stuttering in like the whole day I had it next time I wake up so lets see, I'll go sleep


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Trender said:


> Even tho I still have frame time spikes on this game which really is optimized like crap, I don't really have stuttering anymore since I changed the cable, but my stuttering is random, sometimes I don't have it halfday and other times I have it in the evening and restarting help. But since I changed the HDMI cable looks like it removed the stuttering, the test is tomorrow tho, most of the time when I didn't had stuttering in like the whole day I had it next time I wake up so lets see, I'll go sleep



> Do not use FreeSync engine and use RivaTuner to put a framerate limit @ 60 or 61-62 fps, whatever works best for you in terms of screen tear. You can use Vsync if you want to, but the fps limit will make sure you don't have jumps to 70-120 fps anymore, which will increase smoothness. Its best to use one or the other, not both at same time - but use one. Don't run games with unlimited FPS, you will put unecessary stress on the system and the GPU will probably pull it to 100% CPU load on many games, which in turn can cause high frame times. Last, pushing 72 fps/hz on this monitor is not noticeable versus just running at 60, so don't bother.

> Don't buy DP > HDMI cables. Its pointless. In that case, use HDMI > HDMI, or use DP > DP. DisplayPort is the best connection to make in terms of bandwidth, but for your monitor HDMI is sufficient. Oh, and if a cable has a signal that does not get interrupted, the cable's fine. Don't keep buying stuff in hopes you might magically fix some issue. Either stuff works or it doesn't.

> GPU settings in NVCP cannot cause this kind of behaviour in games. The stutter is too long for that, this is not really microstutter but brief hanging of the PC/application. Because its a hang, if you ruled out problems with the SSD/HDD and its connection to the board, I would definitely look into software to fix the issue, not hardware.

Did you return to stock settings  / defaults in NVCP yet? I can give you my NVCP settings, just for a sanity check - these are very much 100% problem free in every game I've played over the last 7 years of running Nvidia cards. I would suggest reinstalling the latest WHQL right now, do a clean install, and ONLY download+install the driver, not Geforce Experience. You can even uncheck 3DVision in the install menu. We want to go as bare bones as possible.

Ambient Occlusion: performance
Antialiasing: application controlled (also all sub settings for AA, app. controlled or Off)
Gamma correction: On
FXAA: off
Anisotropic Filtering: x16
Multi-Display/mixed GPU acc.: Single Display performance
DSR: Off
Max pre-rendered frames: Application controlled
Power management: Optimal Power (hands down best for any Pascal card 24/7)
Texture filtering Anisot.: personal preference, Off is fine & highest quality
Texture filtering Neg. LOD:  personal preference
Texture filtering Quality: Quality / High Quality
Threaded Optimization: On
Triple Buffer + Vsync: if you force Vsync ON, turn on triple buffering as well. Best setting here is Adaptive, and triple buffering off (low input lag, almost no screen tear). Fast Sync is for running a high refresh rate display, which you haven't got.

On to display menu:
Find the header that says 'PC' and select 1920x1080 (Native).
Refresh Rate: 60
Color depth: 32bit

Surround/PhysX menu:
Make sure PhysX is assigned to the GTX 1080, not the CPU
Disable surround

You have now ruled out any GPU-related settings and any weird GPU behaviour altogether without losing quality.

Other things to rule out software cause:
- check if you have monitoring apps active that have a high polling rate. Set the polling rate within MSI AB to some number above 1000ms at least, higher being better. Remove all other monitoring apps from PC. You don't need them.
- run ONE antimalware/security app and no more than that. I would suggest / prefer Windows Defender as its built in already. Remove everything else that scans your processes, Windows does that just fine. For additional security, use something you run manually from time to time, not something that's active in background. HitmanPro or AntiMalwareBytes are good for this.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 27, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Fast Sync is for running a high refresh rate display, which you haven't got.



Actually Fast Sync is for when you don't have a high refresh display and you still want to have the game run at high frame rates internally and not get screen tear.

To me is clear OP's issues go deeper than just stutter , he is getting very poor performance in BF for a 1080.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Actually Fast Sync is for when you don't have a high refresh display and you still want to have the game run at high frame rates internally and not get screen tear.
> 
> To me is clear OP's issues go deeper than just stutter , he is getting very poor performance in BF for a 1080.



https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/940039/gtx-1080-fast-sync-problems/

Fast Sync is a tool for low input lag / tear at high FPS and gives issues when used on low refresh displays. Running high internal FPS on a 60hz panel makes absolutely zero sense in any way because you're already suffering 16,7ms lag from just a panel refresh.

@Vya Domus Go have a look in the thread I linked instead of debating what Fast Sync is with me, and maybe learn a thing or two. Bottom line is: OP should not be using it.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 27, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/940039/gtx-1080-fast-sync-problems/
> 
> Fast Sync is a tool for low input lag / tear at high FPS and gives issues when used on low refresh displays.



What issues ? That it stutters when the frame rate is not high enough ? Of course it does , the frame rate should be at least a multiple of the monitor's refresh rate , this is independent on refresh rate. I have played CS:GO perfectly fine with fast sync on without stutter or lag because the game constantly hits at least 120 fps.

You are going to get the same issues even on a 144hz display if the frame rate isn't that much higher as well.



Vayra86 said:


> @Vya Domus Go have a look in the thread I linked instead of debating what Fast Sync is with me, and maybe learn a thing or two. Bottom line is: OP should not be using it.



I did gave a look and there is a lot of incorrect information and people using this feature for the wrong reason. You should watch the presentation when Nvidia explained how it works , you can learn all there is to it there instead form a random thread.

Here you go:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Of course it does , the frame rate should be at least a multiple of the monitor's refresh rate , this is independent on refresh rate. I have played CS:GO perfectly fine with fast sync on without stutter or lag because the game constantly hits at least 120 fps.
> 
> You are going to get the same issues even on a 144hz display



Wrong and wrong, goes to show you should never trust on powerpoint slides I guess

Fast Sync clamps the first available new frame to the first available new refresh *without holding frames* for the next refresh of the panel. With low refresh displays, the chance for having it clamp 'early' on one frame and 'late' on the next is very high, which causes stutter. The higher the panel refresh rate, the easier Fast Sync can clamp a frame to the next refresh and the lower the potential input lag and frame time variance, while eliminating screen tear. For this reason, on any 60hz panel, you will want to prefer NOT using it, and on higher refresh panels, it is ONLY beneficial if you exceed the refresh rate in FPS.

Now let's stop derailing please thanks.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 27, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Wrong and wrong, goes to show you should never trust on powerpoint slides I guess
> 
> Fast Sync clamps the first available new frame to the first available new refresh *without holding frames* for the next refresh of the panel. With low refresh displays, the chance for having it clamp 'early' on one frame and 'late' on the next is very high, which causes stutter. The higher the panel refresh rate, the easier Fast Sync can clamp a frame to the next refresh and the lower the potential input lag and frame time variance, while eliminating screen tear. For this reason, on any 60hz panel, you will want to prefer NOT using it, and on higher refresh panels, it is ONLY beneficial if you exceed the refresh rate in FPS.
> 
> Now let's stop derailing please thanks.



Then I must be hallucinating when I use it and I see no stutter or no lag , thanks for pointing that out. The video I posted is very self explanatory , this feature is 100% independent from refresh rate and it's effectiveness results from how many frames you've got to sample , it will essentially pick the one frame that is closet to being in sync with the monitor. If you don't have enough frames to sample from it will suck at any refresh rate because the pacing will be terrible ( it will be less noticeable on higher refresh rates yes but it will still function poorly regardless ) . People from that thread complaining how TW3 at 90fps exhibits stutter with fast sync on 60hz should inform themselves better.
Fast sync works perfectly fine at any refresh rate , you just got to be smart enough to figure out when to use it.

Right we can't agree on it so I will drop this as well now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah MSI Gaming X 1080, also have LOTS of coil whine, like the fan...



I have that card, (Bios modded to a gaming Z - but its the gaming X model) and its got multiple displayports
also absolutely zero coil whine at all, best GPU i've ever had for that :/


Since you dont have freesync and many of your problems went away windowed, run 60Hz. Sounds like your system is screwing up with the 72Hz output.

@Vayra86 I run Fast Vsync at 4K 60hz (capped to 120FPS in RSS) and it does indeed make a visual difference. While i may not SEE more than the 16.7ms visual change, the game is internally processing my actions faster, so some fast movements are more fluid.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mussels said:


> I have that card, (Bios modded to a gaming Z - but its the gaming X model) and its got multiple displayports
> also absolutely zero coil whine at all, best GPU i've ever had for that :/
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure it does, and as soon as you drop below 1:2 hz/fps you'll find the 60hz refresh to be counterproductive for both input lag and frame times. This behaviour however does not apply with panels that have high refresh rates, and run with even higher internal FPS - because thát is the niche Fast Sync is built for. For 60hz panels, you have Adaptive Sync already and Fast Sync has an input lag penalty too, though slight, it is remarkably close to Adaptive that way.

"Again at low framerates this will be worse than regular vsync. _Tom Petersen said this and made it clear this is for people getting super high framertes_. I tested it myself at 60 fps and its much more jittery than regular vsync when panning around."

Note: super high framerates, refers to 120 fps and up, on 120-144hz panels. These gamers want unlocked framerates while the panel always displays the most actual frame which is exactly what Fast Sync does.

https://hardforum.com/threads/anyon...sync-on-1080p-60hz-or-144hz-monitors.1903398/

People aren't  'doing it wrong' per se; it can work, but Fast Sync is meant for 100+ hz, 100+ fps, where FPS is consistently higher than monitor refresh. You can twist this a hundred times but that's what its for. Now I am sure you can experience some situational benefit on 60hz @ 120fps, but the moment it drops below 120, you *lose* more than you gain because of the limitations of the monitor and you get frame time variance gaps - stutter.

On top of that, Fast Sync adds about 5-10ms input > display lag, making it even less interesting for 60hz panels compared to Adaptive sync, because Adaptive Sync does not have the drawback when your FPS drop below the refresh rate.

As always, devil in the details here.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh i totally agree, dont run fast Vsync unless you're getting high frame rates. Like i said, 60Hz+120FPS = Fast vsync goodness.
lower than that (like i get with RTS games) no thanks.

Back on topic, pretty sure the 72Hz is the issue - the OP might be feeding more to his screen than it can handle.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 27, 2017)

I think that monitor is a bloody joke compared to his system, He should get a decent 144Hz one with DP.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't know what to say the stuttering seems to be the effect of a underlying problem with regards of an unusual lack of performance given the hardware.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 27, 2017)

still didnt fill out his spec as requested.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 27, 2017)

so just watched the videos -- i used to have this on Path of Exile due to the network - there was a 'SYNC' network setting that was causing those 'stutters' - it's basically rubber-banding.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2017)

---- said:


> encountered some  difficult situations [inconsistent fps/not compatible/stutter] with AMD APUs line on a few games
> i.e. C50 with HD 6250, A4 3330MX with HD 6480G, A10 5757M with 8650G
> other programs work fine


Not sure what that has to do with this thread?


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

Do you have Malwarebytes Premium installed on your PC? If so try disabling it while gaming, I have found in some games it will bring about huge frame rate drops. Good luck with this frustrating issue!


----------



## Trender (Jul 28, 2017)

Okay guys, im using DDU and installing old drivers, and then trying what you guys said from page 2, because it wasn't the cable, my screen just goes black contrast when opening battlefield 1 and unplugged and plugging the cable put the contrast good again but just for a slight time... seriously whats this

EDIT:

Alt-tabbing put it normal again... but I dont think this should be normal? Could this be because I installed Windows as UEFI?

EDIT2:
Ok looks I fixed something in this buggy pile... I changed the audio to the motherboard and now I don't have that weird black contrast glitch(before I had speakers audio cable into the monitor which worked with the HDMI directly, don't know If explained it good)


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

Trender said:


> EDIT2:
> Ok looks I fixed something in this buggy pile... I changed the audio to the motherboard and now I don't have that weird black contrast glitch(before I had speakers audio cable into the monitor which worked with the HDMI directly, don't know If explained it good)



Well first you don't need an Audio cable if you are using HDMI as it does video and Audio all in one. But the whole things sounds weird. Are you using HDMI? If so you do not need an audio cable going to the monitor! You can however use HDMI to the monitor and then a Audio cable to some speaker set up; or even some monitors have a sound out you can send to separate speakers.


----------



## Trender (Jul 28, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Well first you don't need an Audio cable if you are using HDMI as it does video and Audio all in one. But the whole things sounds weird. Are you using HDMI? If so you do not need an audio cable going to the monitor! You can however use HDMI to the monitor and then a Audio cable to some speaker set up; or even some monitors have a sound out you can send to separate speakers.


I mean by audio cable=my speakers minijack. I basically had connected the speakers to the monitor, and the HDMI from monitor to my gpu(ofc) so I had audio that way, but like this I got that black contrast glitch. So I unplugged the minijacks speakers form monitor and plugged it to my motherboard directly and like this I don't have that problem


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

Trender said:


> I mean by audio cable=my speakers minijack. I basically had connected the speakers to the monitor, and the HDMI from monitor to my gpu(ofc) so I had audio that way, but like this I got that black contrast glitch. So I unplugged the minijacks speakers form monitor and plugged it to my motherboard directly and like this I don't have that problem


Yes thats the way to do it. So all is good now?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 29, 2017)

That is one wonky monitor then, offering an audio jack but cant handle the signal proper.

Does the monitor still have warranty on it? Worth considering, get a repaired or new one out of warranty for free and sell it off, then buy something decent to pair with that 1080 of yours.


----------



## Trender (Jul 29, 2017)

Mussels said:


> I have that card, (Bios modded to a gaming Z - but its the gaming X model) and its got multiple displayports
> also absolutely zero coil whine at all, best GPU i've ever had for that :/
> 
> 
> ...


Mind telling how you flashed it? I wanted to flash mine as well but I just tried nvidia flash from here and just using "--versión" crashed my display driver or something and restarted it. Well its really good you dont have coil whine, because dear god my gaming X coil whine I Heard it more tan the fans itselfs, its buzz a lot.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 29, 2017)

Trender said:


> Mind telling how you flashed it? I wanted to flash mine as well but I just tried nvidia flash from here and just using "--versión" crashed my display driver or something and restarted it. Well its really good you dont have coil whine, because dear god my gaming X coil whine I Heard it more tan the fans itselfs, its buzz a lot.



You should figure out what your current problem is before you go about flashing the BIOS on things. Not a good idea by the way.


----------



## Trender (Jul 29, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> You should figure out what your current problem is before you go about flashing the BIOS on things. Not a good idea by the way.


Yeah but I thought I had faulty bios or something so thought flashing it could fix it.
Btw about the performance issue you said I don't know if its fixed, here its some battlefield 1 with frametime screenshot and timespy I took so you tell me;
- Time spy stock settings, I think 1800mhz+-: http://i.imgur.com/7JNxoUp.jpg
- Battlefield 1 64 player map: http://i.imgur.com/FJADFZw.jpg (Yeah I took it with my phones camera on purpose, Im like feared of even installing ge experience or afterburner now)

btw ran bf1 on dx12 and ran like crap


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 29, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah but I thought I had faulty bios or something so thought flashing it could fix it.
> Btw about the performance issue you said I don't know if its fixed, here its some battlefield 1 with frametime screenshot and timespy I took so you tell me;
> - Time spy stock settings, I think 1800mhz+-: http://i.imgur.com/7JNxoUp.jpg
> - Battlefield 1 64 player map: http://i.imgur.com/FJADFZw.jpg (Yeah I took it with my phones camera on purpose, Im like feared of even installing ge experience or afterburner now)
> ...



DX12 in BF1 is broken , no wonder you get stutter switch to DX11.

If you think the card is faulty then RMA instead of potentially bricking it by flashing it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2017)

Trender said:


> Mind telling how you flashed it? I wanted to flash mine as well but I just tried nvidia flash from here and just using "--versión" crashed my display driver or something and restarted it. Well its really good you dont have coil whine, because dear god my gaming X coil whine I Heard it more tan the fans itselfs, its buzz a lot.



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B915NpZ-FZmETjI4Ynhna0NVQzQ

the files came from MSI themselves to upgrade the BIOS on the gaming Z, but worked as a force flash from the gaming X. I used it to solve a black screen bug i had in less demanding games (SCII with low FPS in late game 4v4 matches)

i offer no support or warranty if you break shit, the usual BIOS flash disclaimer


----------



## Trender (Jul 30, 2017)

Mussels said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B915NpZ-FZmETjI4Ynhna0NVQzQ
> 
> the files came from MSI themselves to upgrade the BIOS on the gaming Z, but worked as a force flash from the gaming X. I used it to solve a black screen bug i had in less demanding games (SCII with low FPS in late game 4v4 matches)
> 
> i offer no support or warranty if you break shit, the usual BIOS flash disclaimer


Thank you, may flash it after rma or something still if I dont fix the problem.
BTW is normal this, I've been using HWInfo and on the gpu it says voltage reliability - maximum: yes, and on gpu voltage minimum is 0.625v
Also I tried playing GTA V single player and it ran withouth any problems


----------



## Trender (Aug 3, 2017)

Seriously wtf? This is driving me crazy but after a time I got the black contrast glitch with stuttering. I've definitely changed the hdmi to a (gpu hdmi> conversor vga) to monitors vga and Im not having that black contrast glitch lel how this makes sense?


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 3, 2017)

Monitor is broken ? No idea , your issue is so convoluted at this point I would just try and RMA monitor and the card.


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 3, 2017)

I would use a display port cable of good quality.


----------



## Xpect (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm on my phone right now so sry for not reading full thread. 
I read you have a HDD in your system. 
Pull that, completely unplug it. 

I had random stuttering issues once in the past. When checking everything I did a good old HDD scan and it showed several faulty blocks and sectors. Pulled the Drive out of the system and the problems were gone. 

And yes, that was with game installed on SSD as well as OS. 

Reason might be something Windows still loads via HDD and then corrupt block and ECC of drive are just halting system like a hard interrupt. GPU can't fetch new data because Kernel is busy so it just stalls in full load trying to break through.
But that's just an uneducated guess


----------



## Trender (Aug 3, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> I would use a display port cable of good quality.





Xpect said:


> I'm on my phone right now so sry for not reading full thread.
> I read you have a HDD in your system.
> Pull that, completely unplug it.
> 
> ...


Okay Im running HDD Scan surface test-read.  S.m.a.r.t says its ok but Ill run the scan tho. I can unplugg the HDD but I'd have to move BF1 to the ssd before so Ill try it later


----------



## Trender (Aug 7, 2017)

Just ran Sky Diver from 3dmark and got 40k points: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21449903
Im thinking on RMA the card but people been telling me its normal fps drops as Ive run 3dmark and furmark without problems but I don't think this is normal:


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2017)

if you're talking around the 30 second mark in that video, that is a totally normal frame drop due to the amount of effects on screen.


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2017)

just try the same sequence as above with grass and effects on low and you will get your answer.

ya can see after the fight that the game is loading textures too slow-yes you can see it.


----------



## Trender (Aug 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> if you're talking around the 30 second mark in that video, that is a totally normal frame drop due to the amount of effects on screen.


But its like that on every game. Here its another vid withouth action: 







 (0:20)
I know vids are all from the same game but its just that its the game I play the most. I have the same problem in BF1 even im looking at a wall I got the same micro-freeze. Ill try to play BF1 and record it.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 8, 2017)

jesus that's nasty.

It looks like a software service in the background...  do you have any motherboard or 3rd party drivers installed?

Reason it's a background service:

It happens in all games.
It happens regardless of what is going on in the game (not game related)
You have exhausted hardware options

Try to disable services / uninstall drivers.  Disable the NIC if you dont use it or any other networking drivers you may have.

Also it really looks like an IO driver/service issue... i've seen NICs and hard drives do this.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 8, 2017)

Are you using shadowplay by any chance ? because the instant replay and or recording will cause random stutters and hitching like you are describing.


----------



## Trender (Aug 8, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> jesus that's nasty.
> 
> It looks like a software service in the background...  do you have any motherboard or 3rd party drivers installed?
> 
> ...


Okay I just did a Secure Erase on my SSD and unplugged the HDD. Then installed Windows. I dont installed any motherboard software nor drivers (aside nvidias) and BF1, Black Desert & LoL only. And recorded 3 videos of the same game in BF1.

Look freeze in 0:55: 







and here in 0:40: 







I dont mind fps drops like in min 0:30 are normal and unnoticeable, but not micro freezes like in min 2:29: 








Also idk if its normal but just tried using nvidiaflash64 to export my bios rom (or even just using --version) and it "reloads" the display driver or something, you know like when uninstalling and installing drivers


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 8, 2017)

Trender said:


> Okay I just did a Secure Erase on my SSD and unplugged the HDD. Then installed Windows. I dont installed any motherboard software nor drivers (aside nvidias) and BF1, Black Desert & LoL only. And recorded 3 videos of the same game in BF1.
> 
> Look freeze in 0:55:
> 
> ...



Can you show me a shot of your device manager?  Also can you open event viewer and go to Windows Logs > Application and Windows Logs > System - do you see any errors or warnings in there?


----------



## Trender (Aug 8, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Can you show me a shot of your device manager?  Also can you open event viewer and go to Windows Logs > Application and Windows Logs > System - do you see any errors or warnings in there?


Here: http://i.imgur.com/dq1krfE.png (Sorry it isn't in English)
btw about the event viewer. I have 1 error and 1 warning. Both on boot only: http://i.imgur.com/rPa5rIf.png

The warning Its always on boot and looks like it just when Windows starting, I have it 1 second the windows network icon with a red X but thats just a sec on the login screen, looks normal.
And the error, well I've searched and looks like it because overclock; idk why but well I don't have it anymore since I removed my OC. Idk why because it was just slight OC to 3.6 and had enough vcore... but well just removed OC and I don't have that anymore. (wanting to add that in the past I've set my motherboard to default withouth any OC and didn't fixed the stuttering in games), but well lets try that.



Batou1986 said:


> Are you using shadowplay by any chance ? because the instant replay and or recording will cause random stutters and hitching like you are describing.


Well if by shadowplay you mean GeForce Experience yes I have it but I like it. I have the background recordeing (instant replay) disabled tho. Do you want me to uninstall GF Experience?(althoguht several people use it why should it giving me problems tho, anyways Ok ill uninstall it). BTW if you mean by shadowplay while not recording I also have the same problems.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 9, 2017)

Are you running bitdefender?

the e1iexpress is a network disconnect error... which  makes me think it is your network.  Do you still get the stuttering if you are offline?

It's possible that the network is causing your computer to hitch like that.


----------



## Trender (Aug 9, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Are you running bitdefender?


Nope any antivirus only windows defender


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2017)

that stutter is still just a typical FPS drop.

Normally i'd say its HDD lag, but you're using an SSD.
try setting the HDD idle timer in windows power settings to something higher like 2 hours?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 9, 2017)

I skimmed through what i could in a short time, so forgive me if i missed an answer...did you say that you ate on a clean install with nothing but the display drivers and the chipper drivers? 
No shadow play?
Did you try using your old 280x gpu with the new setup? 
Make sure to Uninstall the nvidia drivers properly too as well.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 9, 2017)

Trender said:


> Nope any antivirus only windows defender



See if you can keep the event log up and look at it after it stutters like that.  It might point you to the offending piece.

Is this on both motherboards?


----------



## Trender (Aug 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> that stutter is still just a typical FPS drop.
> 
> Normally i'd say its HDD lag, but you're using an SSD.
> try setting the HDD idle timer in windows power settings to something higher like 2 hours?


As for now I have the HDD unplugged, btw look here its exactly on 0:57: 







 thats playing the game on the SSD.



springs113 said:


> I skimmed through what i could in a short time, so forgive me if i missed an answer...did you say that you ate on a clean install with nothing but the display drivers and the chipper drivers?
> No shadow play?
> Did you try using your old 280x gpu with the new setup?
> Make sure to Uninstall the nvidia drivers properly too as well.


Sadly I don't have it anymore. About shadowplay well Im using GF Experience to record, with the "instant replay" disabled so yes I have it installed. But I have the same freezes withouth recording



phanbuey said:


> See if you can keep the event log up and look at it after it stutters like that.  It might point you to the offending piece.
> 
> Is this on both motherboards?


Yeah I got the same freezes on both motherboards, I sold the other motherboard(asrock)


----------



## springs113 (Aug 9, 2017)

What about with shadow play not installed?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 9, 2017)

Trender said:


> Yeah I got the same freezes on both motherboards, I sold the other motherboard(asrock)



It sounds like network...  it even looks like loading/network stutter.  Does it happen when you are offline? i.e. if you play single player bf.


----------



## Trender (Aug 9, 2017)

springs113 said:


> What about with shadow play not installed?


Just used DDU and reinstalled withouth GExperience so lets see, I tried on the past withouth success but this is random lets try again


phanbuey said:


> It sounds like network...  it even looks like loading/network stutter.  Does it happen when you are offline? i.e. if you play single player bf.


Ikr it really looks like some hdd/ssd loading problem but its weird because sometimes I don't have this problem even and games runs smooth...; what about disable "nvidia shader cache", what about this? BTW my "sata ahci standard controller" are from microsoft from 2006 is that normal?
btw as far as I remember I didn't had any micro freeze nor stuttering on Overwatch being an online game, its the only game I didn't saw any micro freeze from what Ive tested

(Networking warning from event viewer(I didn't said it before: its Intel(R) I211 Gigabit Network Connection, warning "e1rexpress" event 27)

Also thought on the network thing, but idk I have 300 mbs optic fiber, and had same stuttering on both asrock and now asus motherboards. While playing Black Desert tried unplugging the network cable to see if I had some stuttering or something but I didnt even got disconnected from the game. What offline game you recommend me to try? I've always went in BF1 64 player because its the one with moore loads and use cores


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 9, 2017)

Okay maybe we need to start from scratch......install your motherboard drivers starting with the Chipset first and then reboot and install the rest of the mobo drivers. (install again right over the top even if you all ready did them. Then install the NVidia drivers and run windows update and install everything except Windows update drivers for now, then retest your gaming   and report back. No way he should be having these kinds of stall outs on his hardware. Also make sure your volume properties are set to Defaults (aka Studio &bits)



Trender said:


> *Yeah I got the same freezes on both motherboards, I sold the other motherboard(asrock)*


We might be chasing our tails here tho so its definitely NOT the mobo....so after you do my above recommendations and IF the issue still is there test everything with one stick of ram and go threw them all to be sure, then alls that is left is GPU and SSD and PSU. Right?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 9, 2017)

Trender said:


> (Networking warning from event viewer(I didn't said it before: its Intel(R) I211 Gigabit Network Connection, warning "e1rexpress" event 27)
> 
> Also thought on the network thing, but idk I have 300 mbs optic fiber, and had same stuttering on both asrock and now asus motherboards. While playing Black Desert tried unplugging the network cable to see if I had some stuttering or something but I didnt even got disconnected from the game. What offline game you recommend me to try? I've always went in BF1 64 player because its the one with moore loads and use cores



Check out this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...s-when-lan-ethernet-driver-active-894970.html

tldr:
"SOLVED!
Driver Verifier was enabled and caused the lags.
Typing in verifier.exe and "Delete existing settings" fixed it."

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/devtest/driver-verifier

a real shot in the dark... but it's definitely background IO causing it.

Also... can you turn on CB15 performance bias in your BIOS?


----------



## Trender (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll going to sleep but Ill report back before:


phanbuey said:


> Check out this thread:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...s-when-lan-ethernet-driver-active-894970.html
> 
> tldr:
> ...


After several testing, the verifier.exe didn't fixed it :/ Also im not really having any internet problems or whatever nor slowdows I can download at my 30 MB/s speed withouth problems.
Looking more into it, I've enabled "RAPID Mode" on my ssd with samsung magician, and trying some gaming in BF1 it looks like I don't have those freezes anymore :/ weird, but, when recording with shadowplay I get the same stutter again(also tried pluggin the HDD and setting to save temp files & records there, but didn't changed anything sadly).
About cinebench 15 bias. I just enabled it went into bf1 and started recording, and had same stuttering.
About playing without record I still have to test more because it's random, there been times I didn't had stutter in the whole day and other times unbareable stutter so I still can't be sure





DRDNA said:


> Okay maybe we need to start from scratch......install your motherboard drivers starting with the Chipset first and then reboot and install the rest of the mobo drivers. (install again right over the top even if you all ready did them. Then install the NVidia drivers and run windows update and install everything except Windows update drivers for now, then retest your gaming   and report back. No way he should be having these kinds of stall outs on his hardware. Also make sure your volume properties are set to Defaults (aka Studio &bits)
> 
> 
> We might be chasing our tails here tho so its definitely NOT the mobo....so after you do my above recommendations and IF the issue still is there test everything with one stick of ram and go threw them all to be sure, then alls that is left is GPU and SSD and PSU. Right?


Okay budd, lets start again. Also we can rule out the PSU because I bought a new one after changing the motherboard.(before I had a bad 750w PSU, but didn't gave problems in the past sigh)
Ill tell you what Ive donde then of deleting existing settings on verifier.exe and restarting.
Used DDU
Installed nvidia drivers
Instaled my motherboards am4 chipset and reboot.
I still have to install the ASUS audio drivers again, Ill try installing them again.
When I do, what audio setting should I use? As for now in Windows my audio settings are 16 bit huh, IIRC before reinstalling windows, with asus audio drivers and studio thing, I had 32 bit audio setting


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2017)

maybe your SSD is the cause for the stutter somehow?

Its not likely, but its starting to look that way (powering down, the software for the drive, somethings writing/reading heavily at certain periods like shadowplay)


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 10, 2017)

Trender said:


> Okay budd, lets start again. Also we can rule out the PSU because I bought a new one after changing the motherboard.(before I had a bad 750w PSU, but didn't gave problems in the past sigh)
> Ill tell you what Ive donde then of deleting existing settings on verifier.exe and restarting.
> Used DDU
> Installed nvidia drivers
> ...


Once you install Asus Audio drivers if your not sure its at default just hit the "Restore Defaults" button.





so looks like Mobo and PSU have already been swapped out so  the only things the same in the two rigs with the same problem are the GPU and CPU and Memory? Right? but I have a funny feeling it is just you using "shadow play" and the best fix for that would be to have the saved file going to a different drive than the game and OS are installed on and that may not even help. Disable shadow play and the problems will probably go away (maybe).


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2017)

5 pages later and you people are still hunting for a problem that doesn't exist no game or bit of software is ever going to run 100% buttery smooth
deal with it

I don't see anything in any of those video thats not explained by A: hes recording video B: network issue


----------



## FireFox (Aug 10, 2017)

No offense but maybe you should try replacing the CPU.


----------



## Trender (Aug 10, 2017)

OKAY OKAY GUYS LOOKS LIKE ITS FINALLY SOLVED !!
First thank you EVERYONE for your help & effort.

And now lets going to what has finally fixed it, if ever its helpful for somebody, I wouldn't wish this pain to even my worst enemy.

1- FORMAT BACK to Windows Anniversary Update, it was the Creators Update fault -.-' seriously Microsoft or Nvidia, fix ur shit. (Thought this was fixed, but hell when I finally went to go read nvidia forums, tons of people with stuttering on CU).
2- Fix DCOM 10016 problems on bootup. I've followed this post which includes a Setacl app so you don't have to go to regedit:  https://www.windows10forums.com/articles/event-id-10016-distributedcom.47/
3- Aside of that DCOM problem, I had another one, but a DCOM Broker, I fixed it the same by just replacing this ones IDs D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160 in the app and search for Broker instead of that ID on the service components.

and well here its this recent video I recorded withouth problems: 








If I have further stuttering again or if the problem isn't solved ill post again, but well, I hope I don't have to post on this thread ever again


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 10, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> 5 pages later and you people are still hunting for a problem that doesn't exist no game or bit of software is ever going to run 100% buttery smooth
> deal with it
> 
> I don't see anything in any of those video thats not explained by A: hes recording video B: network issue


my stuff runs buttery smooth... i would have a meltdown if my games did that.



Trender said:


> OKAY OKAY GUYS LOOKS LIKE ITS FINALLY SOLVED !!
> First thank you EVERYONE for your help & effort.
> 
> And now lets going to what has finally fixed it, if ever its helpful for somebody, I wouldn't wish this pain to even my worst enemy.
> ...



congrats man!!!  im bookmarking this thread if I ever run into this.  

The amount of patience you had to solve this was pretty incredible.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 12, 2017)

Problem is, to expensive built. Nobody in half of europe can afford a 1080ti


----------



## er557 (Aug 12, 2017)

One could also try to enable HPET in bios and force windows to use it via bcdedit,    high precision timer makes everything smooth as silk, albeit with a very very small performance impact.


----------

